# بمناسبة الامتحانات ههههههههه



## BITAR (14 مايو 2010)

​ 






​ 





​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

_هو تقريبا اخر صورة تليق اوى على اخر جملة فى اول صورة  d:​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2010)

فظييييييعة أوى دى :fun_lol:
عجبانى ..
يارب أعرف أنفذها بقى 
هههههه
شكرا يا أستاذنا ​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (14 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه

حلو 
مرسي ليك


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه حلوين قوى يابيتر


غش موفق للجميع​*


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ياريت ادعلنا 

علشان الامتحانات دي نكد في نكد 

حلوين يابيتر مشكور​


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 مايو 2010)

حلو أوى الغش دة
اوعو المراقبين يشوفو​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هو تقريبا اخر صورة تليق اوى على اخر جملة فى اول صورة​_


* لا مش تقريبا*
*دا*
*اكيد*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا اكليل الشوك*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ​
> فظييييييعة أوى دى :fun_lol:
> عجبانى ..
> يارب أعرف أنفذها بقى
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*بالنجاح يا Coptic MarMar*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حلو
> مرسي ليك


*شكرا  منال بنت العدرا*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه حلوين قوى يابيتر​*
> 
> 
> 
> *غش موفق للجميع*​


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الدعوة الحلوة دى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بالنجاح للجميع يا مايكل مايك*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدين


* وياريت يكونوا ناجحين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا koki*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه ياريت ادعلنا ​
> 
> علشان الامتحانات دي نكد في نكد ​
> 
> حلوين يابيتر مشكور​


* يا رب النجاح للجميع*
*بدون غش*
* ولا برشام*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بالتوفيق يا روماني زكريا*​


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> حلو أوى الغش دة
> 
> 
> اوعو المراقبين يشوفو​


* اوعوا*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا للتنبية يا ماجو2010*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى الصورة الاخير

والا اللى بيكور الورق ويرميها لصاحبه ويلقطها ايه التمكن ده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوة اوى الصورة الاخير​
> والا اللى بيكور الورق ويرميها لصاحبه ويلقطها ايه التمكن ده​
> ...


* شغل طلبه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا tasoni queena*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (17 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههه روعه بجد*

*ربنا معاك ومعانا يا بيتر*​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه روعه بجد*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا معاك ومعانا يا بيتر*​


* ربنا يكون مع الطلبه كلهم*
*وينجحهم بمجهودهم*
*شكرا ماربيلا*​


----------



## twety (17 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*فين الافكار والدعاوى دى من زمااااااان*

*هههههههه شكرا بيتر*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووووووعه جدا

هههههههههههه


شكرا ليكم​


----------



## BITAR (18 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *فين الافكار والدعاوى دى من زمااااااان*
> 
> *هههههههه شكرا بيتر*


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*المهم عدت*
*دى افكار عصرية*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (18 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه جدا​
> 
> هههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*طلبة *
*وربنا معاهم*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا النهيسى*​


----------

